# bluecats and sauger



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Just started fishing the Ohio River last summer and really didn't have that much luck.Can anyone help me out on where to find some sauger and cats?Fished cabin creek last year with not much luck!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

At certain times of the year the creek mouths are good for sauger, late fall/early winter. At this time of the year best place to be is at the dams on the river. As for cats, don't know much about them.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What part of the river are you fishing?


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

I usually put my boat in at Maysville and go up river.Just wondering what spots might be worth hitting.When do the sauger usually start biting i tried last year and only caught one.I'm new at fishing the river so any tips will be helpful!Thanks


----------



## plinder (Jan 19, 2009)

Right now, the sauger/saugeye/walleye are biting at the Meldahl dam. Three of us were there on Sunday, Feb. 20th. We didn't catch HUGE numbers, but the ones we caught were all good fish. We caught about 8 sauger/saugeye in the 2-3 pound range. We also caught 2 walleye in the 3-5 pound range.

All were caught on gold baits. Small gold swedish pimple tipped with a minnow jigged extremely slowly. Small buckshot spoon with and without minnow. With minnow jigged slowly. Without minnow jigged more aggressively. Also caught some of the nicer fish on a gold blade bait jigged aggressively (XPS blade bait).

We've fished the Meldahl for years, but only in November/December. This is the first time we ever tried in February. The numbers in November/December have been much much better, but most of the ones caught during that time of year are small.

The numbers yesterday weren't great (we caught a total of around 15 and missed a few), but the average size was great.

This will be the first of many February/March trips to the Meldahl for sauger/saugeye/walleye.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

I really appreciate the report on the Meldahi dam!My Dad and I may go there this weekend if the weather cooperates.We tried once last year and caught one sauger.We used minnows last year with little luck.Do you recommend jigs or minnows?


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Also wondering anyone been fishing Foster Dam?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Meldahl Dam is Foster Dam. 

Also you need to check river levels before going. Supposed to crest at like 38 feet this weekend at the dam. That is too dangerous to be out there on a boat.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## steelheader57 (Feb 11, 2010)

fish,fish,


----------

